# Arkansasnative's review on the Rick Clunn Sig Series rod W&M



## arkansasnative (Feb 15, 2012)

As most of you know i was one of the proud winners of a Rick Clunn Signature Series rod by Wright&Mcgill put on by Wired2fish. I figured since this is a fairly new rod and most people don't have alot of experience with W&M products, i would provide a review over the rod. 
It took about a week after finding out i won to get the rod at my house. After getting it out of the tube (and peeling it out of my fiance's hands!) I have to say this is probably the most beautiful rod i have seen in person! The finish is incredible and the black/turquouise crackle goes great with the holo zirconium guides and thread. I don't know if they had different models to give away but i ended up with the clear water square bill which is great for me! I ended up pairing it up with a BPS Pro Qualifier in left-handed 6.4:1 flavor... i was going to get the 5.2 but they were out of them and i figured that would be too low for me anyway. The next day i spooled it up with 14lb flouro and hit up one of my fiance's ponds. All i can say is WOW! This combo is incredibly easy to cast a mile and you can feel every little move of the lure, every piece of moss or wood, EVERYTHING! The castability beats out my Carbonlite/PQ combo by quite a bit! 

With that being said... I did have a couple of concerns about the rod. As you can see in the pics below, the tip of the rod is slightly curved to the right. Not by much but enough to notice, it came like that right out of the package. The second con I noticed is the guides are not lined up completely perfect. Not by much... but I noticed it and it does bother me a little bit. Neither one of these negatives seemed to effect the characteristics of the rod and it still performed flawlessly... i'm just a stickler for details so i noticed it and it bugs me a little. 

Conclusion: Great rod design, Incredible finish, Slight construction blems... pair that up with a limited lifetime warranty and an 89 dollar price tag from BPS and you have a very user-friendly rod guaranteed to make your friends (and your ladyfriend who's favorite color is turquoise) jealous at a great price! On a different note, there has been some mixed answers on if the internal brakes on PQ's are set from the factory. My 7.1:1 i realized on the test day that none were engaged and i never changed them after buying it... the new 6.4:1 had 2 engaged when i bought it.

Disclaimer: This review is in no way intended to bash W&M, or W2F for giving me a blemished product. I am simply providing a review to the general public on my experience with this single rod which doesn't have very many reviews on it. I still love the rod and plan to use it as is.


----------



## Jim (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review and very interesting.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 29, 2012)

That curve would make me nuts - that is just not acceptable even for 89.00


----------



## Jim (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi,
I sent a quick email to Wright & McGill Co late last night (including this link) just letting them know about your rod and I got an email first thing this morning from Al Noraker from Wright & McGill Co.

Al stated that they stand behind their products 100 percent and if there is ever any issue to contact them direct and they will take care of it for you. He did say that the rod was not supposed to be that way. 

Kudos to Al Noraker and Wright & McGilll Co. for responding right away, that is exactly the kind of company I want to deal with. I plan on buying one of their rods now. 

ArkansasNative, 
If you want a replacement they will take care of it. If not, the rod will work as designed.

Jim


----------

